# Phrag.schlimii "Birchwood"AM/AOS



## tcw (Sep 1, 2012)

Phrag.schlimii "wicox"AM/AOS
16 stems.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 1, 2012)

Which, of course, is really Cardinale. Nice one, for sure.

This thread should go in the Prag photos section.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2012)

Or maybe the Phrag section! Supernice phrag.


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2012)

Monster Plant:clap:


----------



## tcw (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry! the Individual name is "wicox",not "Birchwood".


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 2, 2012)

geeezuz!


----------



## quaker (Sep 2, 2012)

A fabulous 'Wilcox' well grown and displayed. How old is this plant?

Ed


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 2, 2012)

Beautiful Ed!


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 2, 2012)

Whats amazing to me is there is not a burnt leaf tip on that plant. Huge phrag.


----------



## Hera (Sep 2, 2012)

Perfectly grown. That earns a wow!


----------



## tcw (Sep 2, 2012)

quaker said:


> A fabulous 'Wilcox' well grown and displayed. How old is this plant?
> 
> Ed



Many years!


----------



## fbrem (Sep 2, 2012)

unstoppable phrag, nice work


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 2, 2012)

Amazing plant! Stunning display.


----------



## Ruth (Sep 2, 2012)

:clap:Very very nice!!


----------



## physiognomy (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow, what a plant! It is definitely something to strive for with my own Phrag's. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Or maybe the Phrag section! Supernice phrag.


:rollhappy: I need new glasses.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry, I had too much time on my hands at that moment!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 2, 2012)

TCW, you do realize this plant *is* a hybrid and *not the species* schlimii don't you?


----------



## tcw (Sep 3, 2012)

I belive that plant is Phrag.schlimii "wicox"AM/AOS.
It was from my friend.The Phrag.schlimii he only had "wicox".


----------



## eaborne (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow! Congrats on a well grown plant!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 3, 2012)

tcw said:


> I belive that plant is Phrag.schlimii "wicox"AM/AOS.
> It was from my friend.The Phrag.schlimii he only had "wicox".



TCW, This plant was awarded as a schlimii in error, but it is actually a Phrag. Cardinale. Since that is how it was awarded, that is the name some people sell it by and keep on it. I have this plant too but recognize it is a Cardinale, not a true schlimii. We just wanted you to know


----------



## tcw (Sep 3, 2012)

eaborne said:


> TCW, This plant was awarded as a schlimii in error, but it is actually a Phrag. Cardinale. Since that is how it was awarded, that is the name some people sell it by and keep on it. I have this plant too but recognize it is a Cardinale, not a true schlimii. We just wanted you to know



Thank you very much to let me know this important information.
The root of the problem in AOS, not my friend.Thank you again.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 3, 2012)

Well grown Cardinale!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 3, 2012)

That is spectacular and you should be proud!

You are not the first person to feel confused about this plant -I'm mean the AOS couldn't even I'd it right 
But its something to be proud of and a little bit of history to share when you show it off 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2012)

Both schlimii Wilcox and Birchwood were mis-identified hybrids!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2012)

very nice is an extreme understatement


----------



## chrismende (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice bit of history to learn here. The plant is utterly amazing! Congratulations on such great culture.


----------



## Gcroz (Sep 7, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Both schlimii Wilcox and Birchwood were mis-identified hybrids!



TCW, beautifully grown and flowered! Great job.

We actually had a bit of a controversy at the NH Orchid Society Show this past February. A Phrag Cardinale 'Birchwood" was entered in as a schlimii and awarded a species trophy. Despite protestations from the growers vending there, including myself, the award was allowed to stand.

Still a lot of confusion around this beautiful hybrid! Mine is just starting to open on 2 of its 6 spikes.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 7, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Both schlimii Wilcox and Birchwood were mis-identified hybrids!



My understanding is that they are divisions of the same mis-identied plant.

Chuck


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2012)

Gcroz said:


> A Phrag Cardinale 'Birchwood" was entered in as a schlimii and awarded a species trophy.


FAIL!


----------



## Gcroz (Sep 7, 2012)

NYEric said:


> FAIL!



Yep!


----------



## Chuck (Sep 7, 2012)

Gcroz said:


> TCW, beautifully grown and flowered! Great job.
> 
> We actually had a bit of a controversy at the NH Orchid Society Show this past February. A Phrag Cardinale 'Birchwood" was entered in as a schlimii and awarded a species trophy. Despite protestations from the growers vending there, including myself, the award was allowed to stand.
> 
> Still a lot of confusion around this beautiful hybrid! Mine is just starting to open on 2 of its 6 spikes.



After all the publicity for years surrounding the original error, you think this was impossible anywhere.

Chuck


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is one other story about schlimii (Cardinale) 'Wilcox' AM/AOS.
http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchi...889-phragmipedium-schlimii-wilcox-am-aos.html

OchidWeb;
http://www.phragweb.info/phragmiped...ardinale&photo_type=P&photo=True&detail=False

One clear proof that your plant is a hybrid and not the species... all schlimiis have a yellow staminode, yours does not.


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 7, 2012)

very nice well grown plant


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't think "Birchwood" and "Wilcox" are the same clones. I believe "Wilcox" has a somewhat greater resemblance to schlimii. It may well be the same cross as Birchwood, but, at least as I recall, it looks somewhat different.


----------



## tcw (Sep 8, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Here is one other story about schlimii (Cardinale) 'Wilcox' AM/AOS.
> http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchi...889-phragmipedium-schlimii-wilcox-am-aos.html
> 
> OchidWeb;
> ...



Thanks a lot!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 8, 2012)

That is correct. Two different Cardinale's were awarded as schlimii's. 'Birchwood' in 1971 with 89 pts and 'Wilcox' in 1972 with 82 pts. I have divisions of both but have only bloomed 'Wilcox', so I haven't compared the differences.




Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I don't think "Birchwood" and "Wilcox" are the same clones. I believe "Wilcox" has a somewhat greater resemblance to schlimii. It may well be the same cross as Birchwood, but, at least as I recall, it looks somewhat different.


----------

